# Is Stan Van Gundy an Idiot?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

"According to a lot of the Pistons players, we haven't won a game yet in this series," Van Gundy said sarcastically. "They've been beaten by the officials three times, and Chauncey Billups always says it's not just us. It's not the Heat. It's just them. So we're 0-2 in the series, and we'll be looking for our first win tomorrow night."

(Associated Press)

Does he honestly feel like he is the mouth of his team? Does he honestly think that if he verbally spars with our players that anybody will take him seriously? Why would he be trying to give our guys even more motivation to beat him? I've never had a coach that bothers me as much as this guy does. It's different when Rasheed Wallace does it because he is a player but for an actual coach to hold such an immature grudge against one of the classiest teams in the league reaks of unproffesionalism and stupidity.

Bare with me if my words make no sense, I just woke up and Stan already put me on course to have a bad day. :curse:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, first i'll say, yes Stan can be an idiot, there's no doubt about it. Just because i'm a Heat fan doesn't mean i'll agree with the coach. I think he is a crappy in game coach. He plays reserves late in the 4th quarter, sometimes I just don't get the guy.

But remember when Van Gundy took a shot at Pistons fans, only for the Heat to come in the Palace in game 3 and take it. Coincidence? Maybe. But the Heat players have a lot of respect for Stan, and they got his back. He's the head of the team, he's part of the team, there's not two ways about it.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

He is saying something I have thought for a while....Detroit's confidence has turned to arrogance and it is hurting them....


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes he is an idiot.

Dwyane Wade and Shaq have said the EXACT same things after both of their losses. 

It would be pretty ridiculous in the conference finals to say after a loss "They beat us because they are just a better team." Obviously you worry about what you have to do, not what they do.

I have no idea why he even concerns himselves with these sorts of things.


----------



## sliver (Nov 21, 2004)

agree with mike. What are the players SUPPOSED to say, "Yes, they pummeled us because they are a much better team than we are"? Thats what you say after you lose a series in order to pay respect to a team that did in fact beat you and proved to be better. But this is a seven game series, and it isn't over yet.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> Well, first i'll say, yes Stan can be an idiot, there's no doubt about it. Just because i'm a Heat fan doesn't mean i'll agree with the coach. I think he is a crappy in game coach. He plays reserves late in the 4th quarter, sometimes I just don't get the guy.
> 
> But remember when Van Gundy took a shot at Pistons fans, only for the Heat to come in the Palace in game 3 and take it. Coincidence? Maybe. But the Heat players have a lot of respect for Stan, and they got his back. He's the head of the team, he's part of the team, there's not two ways about it.


I don't agree as him being a bad coach, or and idiot. I like this idea, that he is putting in players head. Is like you motivate your players, by saying you get no respect from the Detroit Piston's, you would go there with a chip in your shoulder, and ready to prove something. Cause the fact, you are winning the series, and they act like the Heat have nothing to do with it. Miami will simply come out, like the underdogs, like they trying to win their first game, mentality. Or that is the idea behind it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Yes he is an idiot.
> 
> Dwyane Wade and Shaq have said the EXACT same things after both of their losses.


yep. And according to everybody on here, it makes wade and shaq claseless egostitical losers. So it means everybody on the Pistons are the same, right????

so zeebneeb (especially you), CJ, PistonFAN81, BadBoyz, JoeD, Lope, Copper, CDRacingZX6R

are the Pistons claseless, egostitical punks????

(read here before you try to flipflop)
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=169685&page=1&pp=15


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

call stan an idiot...but it's the truth. blaming the refs (especially Sheed and Chauncey) is getting pretty pathetic after every loss


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> "According to a lot of the Pistons players, we haven't won a game yet in this series," Van Gundy said sarcastically. "They've been beaten by the officials three times, and Chauncey Billups always says it's not just us. It's not the Heat. It's just them. *So we're 0-2 in the series, and we'll be looking for our first win tomorrow night."*


That's pretty funny.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep. And according to everybody on here, it makes wade and shaq claseless egostitical losers. So it means everybody on the Pistons are the same, right????
> 
> so zeebneeb (especially you), CJ, PistonFAN81, BadBoyz, JoeD, Lope, Copper, CDRacingZX6R
> 
> ...


LOL, you are one of the biggest exaggerators on this site, you find a way to see something that's not there. I just made the thread with a title similar to the title in the paper, that's all. And where did I call Shaq and D. Wade classless and egotistical?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't like Stan because of his awesome tenure at U of Minnesota, other then that I have no feelings negative or postive about him. He can say whatever he wants, I don't care.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Exactly what is it that I would be flip flopping on? I stand by what I said, if I didnt mean it I wouldnt say it. As a matter of fact I second my original statement. :banana:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What I don't understand is why Heat fans keep saying everybody is blaming the officials for every loss. I've thought it's been almost the exact opposite. If people are saying "It's not them, it's us" doesn't that basically imply that the blame is being placed with themselves and not the officials?

Stating that the game was poorly officiated and stating that a team won because of officiating are two COMPLETELY different things. Yes, many, including myself, have felt that in a couple games in this series the officiating was questionable, but I have always qualified that by recognizing the Pistons had plenty of opportunities to make the officiating a non factor by executing and they failed to do it. This is the same thing I've said to Heat fans after seemingly every Pistons win the last 2 years when the "We got robbed" cries start like clockwork after every game.

It is true, there isn't a fan base on the site that complains more about respect than Pistons fans, but there also isn't a fan base on the site that complains more about officiating than Heat fans. That's not meant as a jab or an attempt to one up anybody or anything like that, it's just an honest to God observation and I think a lot of people will agree.

As for Stan Van Gundy, I just think it's sad that the biggest trash talker on the team is the head coach. It's just unbelievably unprofessional.


----------



## jizzzon29 (Jun 4, 2005)

It can go many ways. Yes the Pistons make a lot of excuses for losing but they're not use to losing. After make one of the biggest upsets last year (you know you never thought the Pistons could beat the Lakers in 04) the Pistons are use to having people talk about how good their team is and how much credit they deserve. Yes, Stan is an idiot for sayin that!!!!! When the Heat is beating the champs like that, there is no need to say anything, just let your game do the talking. Why give the oppenent another reason to try even harder to get back in the series? You're already up and the last thing he needs to do is say something to inspire the Pistons. Now you see what happened tonite. 66 Points in a GAME!!!!!!!!! If Shaq is so dominant where was he????? Shows you how much Flash means to that team. The Pistons know what theyre doing.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep. And according to everybody on here, it makes wade and shaq claseless egostitical losers. So it means everybody on the Pistons are the same, right????
> 
> so zeebneeb (especially you), CJ, PistonFAN81, BadBoyz, JoeD, Lope, Copper, CDRacingZX6R
> 
> ...


For the most part, they called Shaq an idiot based on past events. They didn't really say much about Wade. I believe Lope or CJ called Wade immature, but as in he hasn't played an incredibly tough championship calibur opponent in the playoffs before, he'll be better for it (note: I call any Conference Finals Team CHAMPIONSHIP CALIBUR).

They called Shaq an idiot because he's done things before to get on their nerves, not just this one thing. They said he was an idiot in general, they basically said "We disregard what he says because he's an idiot." Not that he's a classless egoist because he said it.

There were a few, I think two of the guys you mentioned, said he was an idiot for it. And I agree, they're flip-flopping slightly... SLIGHTLY. The fact is, they said he was an idiot for saying it AS A COACH. They acknowledged that if a Heat PLAYER said it, it would make sense.

But it also makes no sense when you're UP on the opposition... they were up 3-2 and they gave the Pistons more motive to win. The Wade Fanboy said it was a ploy to give his own team a motive... but that makes NO ****ing sense, because your own team knows about it already, Van Gundy could have said that to them in a team meeting and done as much good. But saying it to the media? He put more fire into the hearts of the Pistons.

He's an idiot for giving the Pistons some more bulletin board material.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I don't agree as him being a bad coach, or and idiot. I like this idea, that he is putting in players head. Is like you motivate your players, by saying you get no respect from the Detroit Piston's, you would go there with a chip in your shoulder, and ready to prove something. Cause the fact, you are winning the series, and they act like the Heat have nothing to do with it. Miami will simply come out, like the underdogs, like they trying to win their first game, mentality. Or that is the idea behind it.


Dear Fanboy,

Stan Van Gundy walked into a good situation. He walked into Dwyane Wade. And then Pat Riley delivered him Shaquille O'Neal on a silver platter. Stan Van Gundy has proven that any schmuck can coach those two studs to a Conference Championship, and that just one of them (Wade) to unbelievable playoff highs (though his cast was superb last year, just inexperienced).

Stan Van Gundy is barely fit to carry Pat Riley's clip-board. As a matter of fact, that's all he's fit to do. There is a reason that through his eight years sitting next to Riley... no other team approached him. There is a reason Riley put him on the bench when he took over team operations: He knew Van Gundy would do what he said and be a loyal coach. 

Stan Van Gundy... is not worthy of being the coach of a team that good. If Pat Riley was sitting on that bench, this series just might already be over.


-Chris.


----------

